# Time to upgrade



## cdryden (Jul 6, 2015)

I currently have a canon T3 rebel with the 18-55 kit lens, a rokinon 16mm and a rokinon fisheye.  I am seriously considering stepping up to the T6s for these reasons; 
1. It's double the megapixels of the T3
2. I want the articulating screen. 
3. Better ergonomics 
4. I hear it handles higher ISO better than my T3

I will continue to use my T3 for time lapse photography and as a back up. I just think that now that I know I am serious about photography I'm ready to step up to a mid range camera. I considered a FF camera but I feel it's a bit out of my budget at the moment and the glass is way out of my budget. 
So, do any of you folks have any thoughts on which mid range unit I should go with if not the T6s? I am mainly a landscape photographer/ astro photographer with some interest in macro photography. I have zero interest in doing weddings or portraits. ( I'm not knocking it, it's just not my thing)

 I like to push the limits of what my camera can do and I feel like my T3 is underperforming in some areas. ( me too probably!) So if anyone has some guidance in this area I would appreciate it.


----------



## shuttersoul (Jul 6, 2015)

I think at the very least, you should get the T6i. Or if you can afford the d70. They (buydig) have a great deal on the body only of the D70 for $698 for body plus a printer. This includes a $350 rebate.


----------



## cdryden (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree, I have been giving serious thought to the 70d. It is less megapixels but  twice the battery life, weather sealed and it looks like it has a slightly better sensor.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 8, 2015)

I am really impressed with the T6S and that is my recommendation. current Canon APS-C sensor.
Has better DR and low light performance then the 70D
To me it looks like main advantage the 70D has over the T6S is in video.
If not for video and if I would want a Canon APS-C camera then thats the camera I would go with.

Good luck.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jul 9, 2015)

1d mkiii


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 9, 2015)

Here you go.

Canon T6s vs Canon 70D Detailed Comparison


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 15, 2015)

I have been thinking the same thing.
I am shooting a rebal XS. 10mp and feel after 10 years I have out grown it. I have about $1k to drop on a body now and I was looking at the T6s, 7D, 70.D, and 5ii. I had to rule out the 5ii because I only have one lens for it and its a 90mm prime. I will only get EF for new lenses. So for crop sensor I was leaning for the 70D.

I saw a good comparison in high ISO video testing and it really seemed that the 70 held its own with noise and more solid colors better then the 6s. (not getting distorted with noise). The host even thought the 6s had better low light noise but I just didnt see it. It still cant touch the full frame for low light quality, and the 1D mkx... holy low light batman!
I would like to do more night sky shots with less noise and higher MP. I dont know if 20 or 24 would make much of a difference for me. Both are extremely high MP if you ask me! Like I mentioned im shooting a 10mp now and was a 3.4 Nikon before that.

With the better construction (I bump stuff), weather resistance for storm photos ( Rain and blowing dust) Slightly bigger body (big hands) and as stupid as it sounds .. I dont want that red rebel badge on the front. I wouldnt mind trying some video since i havent had had option ever. well my phone.
Friday is payday and I have an extra check this month   
Anyone change my mind? Im open


----------

